# Dakota sausage Kitchen



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Have they gone out of business?


----------



## sioux (Mar 3, 2006)

Unfortunately Yes they did about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Did they move back home to Davenport or close for good?


----------



## sioux (Mar 3, 2006)

Think one in Davenport is still open. I know it had to do with family health issues. Hope everyone there is doing fine. Great People.


----------

